
Missing the automatic AWS name tags for your Google Cloud? Now you have them - vadimska
https://blog.doit-intl.com/auto-tagging-google-cloud-resources-6647cc7477c5
======
avivl
This is going to save a lot of typing!

~~~
vadimska
I hate hand-tagging my cloud resources.

------
neter145
And a lot of typos:)

